# Different colored pex



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I like to use the white or blue for cold and red for hot, just makes it easier. I have worked for some GC,s who outright refuse to have it done this way claiming it looks too much like a mobile home job. 
Whats your opinion?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It's a guarantee that you won't have a hot toilet when it's all said and done, seen it happens a few times in the past from using all clear or white pex.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

when i use pex i only use white......still havent used much pex though


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Exactly why I like it. I myself have done it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

True enough it takes the guess work out. All though a hot toilet would be nice on those cold days.....:thumbup:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Colors*

I use Blue fro cold soft,White for hard cold and of course red for hot. I have one builder that preffers white only.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Oh I for got !!!*

One place I use to work at before. I have see when some one even with it being red pipe run it to the toilet and NO they are not color blind either just plain DUMB!:blink: I hated to follow that crew when it came time to do a finish!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> One place I use to work at before. I have see when some one even with it being red pipe run it to the toilet and NO they are not color blind either just plain DUMB!:blink: I hated to follow that crew when it came time to do a finish!


I know what you mean, takes a lot of brains to look for the sink and figure which is hot and which is cold!


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

I always use white or blue for cold and red for hot when I run PEX. From an inspection standpoint, it is a little clue that the plumber cares about his work. Not to say that someone that uses all white doesn't care, but I think color coding makes it a more professional-looking installation. 

I know a plumber that requires his guys to line up the letters on PVC DWV installations. Does it matter? Nope, but it makes them pay attention to detail, and I've found that his quality is often better than his competitors just because his guys are paying attention and planning ahead.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> I know a plumber that requires his guys to line up the letters on PVC DWV installations. Does it matter? Nope, but it makes them pay attention to detail, and I've found that his quality is often better than his competitors just because his guys are paying attention and planning ahead.


I do that, I also make sure the lettering on copper waste and vent is always lined up so that it can be seen, it looks neater, and the inspectors know right away what type copper was used on the job. There are a couple of inspectors here that show up for an inspection, see that I did job, take a quick look around, sign it approved and leave.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Same here with the lettering. As an apprentice I was taught to do it that way by my first shop and I always have since.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I do that, I also make sure the lettering on copper waste and vent is always lined up so that it can be seen, it looks neater, and the inspectors know right away what type copper was used on the job. There are a couple of inspectors here that show up for an inspection, see that I did job, take a quick look around, sign it approved and leave.


Same here even with DWV. I always insist on having the words visible. Also I can not stand all that primer crap on my pipes! Looks sloppy.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I use Red and Blue pex. 
I also use red and blue pipe sleeving underground.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I do it both ways, though I like color-coded. I've yet to see PEX in a trailer. Mostly, it's CPVC in the newer ones and all one color. I recently ran into a leaking relief valve with a CPVC tube that had plugged solid. 

I run into lots of PB installations, too, and sometimes it's got the carbon black. Usually, I'm replacing a broken tee or the stops under the fixtures no longer work.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

It took my son. 2 years to talk me into using Pex. I was a copper man, through and through ! Then after using it while helping a friend with a job he was roughing, and he used it. I was amazed, but still it took a couple situations where my son would say, "Dad wouldn't it be so much easier, with Pex right now ?" Well, I plunged, bought the Rigid Propress 200B, with the Propress Jaws and ViegaPex Jaws(still like to see at least brass on a plastic water pipe fitting). Except now I have a couple thousand copper fittings, that are sitting on my shelves. Use a "street" fitting now and again with the Propress. My shop was started in 1933. You can imagine what I have. I have fittings that you wouldn't find in any supply house. Some definitely interesting copper fittings, 4" and down. Then there are the Plumbing Museum fittings. Anyone know what a "Kennedy Tee" fitting is ? Have 2 of them. Never ever used one, (not quite that old) . I seriously have a lot of respect for the guys that used to have to cut and thread, water and galvanized drains and vents. Besides running 4" cast iron stacks, and pouring lead, for every joint !! It has been a while since I poured "my" last one. Another one, for the younger guys, a Kafer fitting ?? (You want to make sure, you only use "one" "F" when spelling it !!)


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

for pex..red for hot, blue for cold and the o2 barrier comes in red or white for heat..looks nice before the sheetrock goes up and no mistakes of cross connecting hot and cold....when using copper, I try and get the blue printing showing ,so the inspector knows L copper was used..here all heat lines get insulated along with the hot water lines. ill also insulate the cold to help with condensation in the warmer months,,now all the piping is grey covered insulation...

Honest: once you go pex you wont go back...many times ill do a hybird system..run pex for the long runs to the water mains then if a straight plumbing wall, run copper in the bathroom , rather than pex and all the crimps and fittings and then transition back to copper for the stub outs for the speedy valves, I still dont like pex stub outs..you cant chrome them lol...( sanding down the copper stub and tinning them with solder to make chrome stub outs for toilets and pedestals)..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

All white! 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GREENPLUM said:


> All white!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


Racist.....................................lmfao...:laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anybody installed purple yet? And what is it for ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Purple is for reclaimed water

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Has anybody installed purple yet? And what is it for ?


Reclaim water. You'll never see it in a house.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> for pex..red for hot, blue for cold and the o2 barrier comes in red or white for heat..looks nice before the sheetrock goes up and no mistakes of cross connecting hot and cold....when using copper, I try and get the blue printing showing ,so the inspector knows L copper was used..here all heat lines get insulated along with the hot water lines. ill also insulate the cold to help with condensation in the warmer months,,now all the piping is grey covered insulation...
> 
> Honest: once you go pex you wont go back...many times ill do a hybird system..run pex for the long runs to the water mains then if a straight plumbing wall, run copper in the bathroom , rather than pex and all the crimps and fittings and then transition back to copper for the stub outs for the speedy valves, I still dont like pex stub outs..you cant chrome them lol...( sanding down the copper stub and tinning them with solder to make chrome stub outs for toilets and pedestals)..



ShtRns- Your right, now that I have been using it, I can't believe I didn't use it sooner. I use red and blue for water, and FostaPex for heat. The FostaPex is expensive, but it is definitely a better product then just standard O2 for heat ! On a high end job, I'll still use chrome(or whatever finish color)nips for WC's and Pedestals, along with chrome supplies. For a regular job, I'll use the copper stub outs from Pex. Cut them close (as little visible as possible) to the wall or floor, and use a compression speedy stop, along with SS flexible supply's if not visible. If visible, then chrome supplies (still have to hear it from my son on that one). I use a 1/2" Pex x 3/8"OD compression stop(cut close to the wall or floor)) for the rental properties, along with the SS braided flexible supply's. I will say, I have tinned a few stub outs(if they were existing) in my time.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep don't ever plan on using it. How long do you think it will be before you come across a piece in a waterline just because they needed ten feet to finish.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wyrickmech said:


> Yep don't ever plan on using it. How long do you think it will be before you come across a piece in a waterline just because they needed ten feet to finish.


?????? HUH???? the last line can you explain..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

A Good Plumber said:


> Reclaim water. You'll never see it in a house.


grey water systems are here and will soon be engineered into new houses...houses over certain square feet and height now have mandatory fire sprinkler systems...thats new..whether we want it or not its coming..when will grey water be mandated..who knows but its up to the powers tobe...just more $$$ for plumbers to make...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

HonestPlumb said:


> ShtRns- Your right, now that I have been using it, I can't believe I didn't use it sooner. I use red and blue for water, and FostaPex for heat. The FostaPex is expensive, but it is definitely a better product then just standard O2 for heat ! On a high end job, I'll still use chrome(or whatever finish color)nips for WC's and Pedestals, along with chrome supplies. For a regular job, I'll use the copper stub outs from Pex. Cut them close (as little visible as possible) to the wall or floor, and use a compression speedy stop, along with SS flexible supply's if not visible. If visible, then chrome supplies (still have to hear it from my son on that one). I use a 1/2" Pex x 3/8"OD compression stop(cut close to the wall or floor)) for the rental properties, along with the SS braided flexible supply's. I will say, I have tinned a few stub outs(if they were existing) in my time.


sorry I have to disagree with the fostapex..never liked it and no better than standard o2 pex, if fosta pex freezes you must replace because the aluminum splits, and you have to peel back the aluminum to connect fittings, too much time and like you said alot more $$$....about the only good thing, is you can shape it and it holds better due to the aluminum covering...but if it gets scraped or damaged, there goes the o2 protection..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> grey water systems are here and will soon be engineered into new houses...houses over certain square feet and height now have mandatory fire sprinkler systems...thats new..whether we want it or not its coming..when will grey water be mandated..who knows but its up to the powers tobe...just more $$$ for plumbers to make...


Fire sprinkler in homes over 5000 sq feet is common. It also is common sense. Grey water is probably a fad like global warming.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ?????? HUH???? the last line can you explain..


Problem with color code is somebody will either not know the color code or wont care. Somewhere some day a idiot will ignore the color code and use what ever they have left.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wyrickmech said:


> Problem with color code is somebody will either not know the color code or wont care. Somewhere some day a idiot will ignore the color code and use what ever they have left.


Ah..now that makes sense..though you ment someone would use what they had to finish a copper system...LOL
A mechanic I knew , was color blind..god help the next person who had to trace wires he ran in anything he did, he could tell shade , but not color, so the same run of wire , changed color at every splice...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wyrickmech said:


> Fire sprinkler in homes over 5000 sq feet is common. It also is common sense. Grey water is probably a fad like global warming.


I would agree with you except the drought out west looks pretty real, and thats where it will start..


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> sorry I have to disagree with the fostapex..never liked it and no better than standard o2 pex, if fosta pex freezes you must replace because the aluminum splits, and you have to peel back the aluminum to connect fittings, too much time and like you said alot more $$$....about the only good thing, is you can shape it and it holds better due to the aluminum covering...but if it gets scraped or damaged, there goes the o2 protection..


When the electrician, tin knocker, sheetrocked, etc that happens to be 250#'s + steps on the O2 as opposed to the FostaPex- there will be a difference there, or it being damaged by something sharp, is not likely due to the covering. Not sure what the R value is, has to be a smaller heat loss through it then O2. Yes you can bend into 90, need a 8' straight piece out of the roll each scenario, done and it stays. The O2 coil someone steps on it 250#'s +, theres a good chance it's going to restrict the flow. There is no putting a stationary manipulation of it. But hey, we all have our likes and dislikes. Plus I am not a young new house rougher that has to push and get it done yesterday. So I totally understand the place for O2. To each his own !


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I would agree with you except the drought out west looks pretty real, and thats where it will start..


They are already pushing it here in some local areas. I will bet you start seeing it here within five years if the economy ever bounces back.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I almost always use red & blue/white inside the walls but I run copper stub-outs. This way everything visible is nice shiny copper.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

HonestPlumb said:


> When the electrician, tin knocker, sheetrocked, etc that happens to be 250#'s + steps on the O2 as opposed to the FostaPex- there will be a difference there, or it being damaged by something sharp, is not likely due to the covering. Not sure what the R value is, has to be a smaller heat loss through it then O2. Yes you can bend into 90, need a 8' straight piece out of the roll each scenario, done and it stays. The O2 coil someone steps on it 250#'s +, theres a good chance it's going to restrict the flow. There is no putting a stationary manipulation of it. But hey, we all have our likes and dislikes. Plus I am not a young new house rougher that has to push and get it done yesterday. So I totally understand the place for O2. To each his own !


I aint that young...lol...as far as heat loss, all heating lines get insulated..code here...and agreed we all have our preferences on materials we like to use...


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I aint that young...lol...as far as heat loss, all heating lines get insulated..code here...and agreed we all have our preferences on materials we like to use...


ShtRndownhill- As far as age goes, my company was started in 1933. I am the 4th owner since the actual namesake of the company. The three before me, two retired in their early 50's. One retired at 42( passed away at 44, suddenly) . All well off enough to live the rest of their lives. If it were not for 2008-2010, I would have retired 6 years ago in "my" early 50's !! If the economic "dump" had not take place, I could have left "skid marks in the driveway" !!! Now, I'll be pushing a WC down on a wax seal, the last breath I take ! Retirement is a dream, that most likely won't come true for my wife and I. Just have to look at, there are a lot more, that are far worse off !!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

HonestPlumb said:


> ShtRndownhill- As far as age goes, my company was started in 1933. I am the 4th owner since the actual namesake of the company. The three before me, two retired in their early 50's. One retired at 42( passed away at 44, suddenly) . All well off enough to live the rest of their lives. If it were not for 2008-2010, I would have retired 6 years ago in "my" early 50's !! If the economic "dump" had not take place, I could have left "skid marks in the driveway" !!! Now, I'll be pushing a WC down on a wax seal, the last breath I take ! Retirement is a dream, that most likely won't come true for my wife and I. Just have to look at, there are a lot more, that are far worse off !!


I hear you on that..thats why financial planning starts as soon as you start working....save for that rainy day, it always comes....and many times its hard decisions who to cut and send on their way...so you can survive the storm...there are always casualties in business, just try not to be one of them...and yes there is always someone in worse shape... noone said it would be easy, and part of the deal of staying alive in business..you have to be a cold hard SOB some of the times..thats just life....but you owe it to yourself to retire and enjoy time off, not having to support workers till you go down with the ship...
I saw first hand for one of the guys I worked for..he spent more than he had, good cash flow coming in and he spent it all and then some thinking it would never end..then the housing market crashed and all he did was new houses in the end, he burned all his bridges with contractors he use todo renovations and service work with, so he lost all that end of the business, I left for greener pastures before that. He went from 4 or more crews down to him and a helper...just remember the toes you step on today are connected to the ass you may have to kiss next week...and he stepped on alot of toes...


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I hear you on that..thats why financial planning starts as soon as you start working....save for that rainy day, it always comes....and many times its hard decisions who to cut and send on their way...so you can survive the storm...there are always casualties in business, just try not to be one of them...and yes there is always someone in worse shape... noone said it would be easy, and part of the deal of staying alive in business..you have to be a cold hard SOB some of the times..thats just life....but you owe it to yourself to retire and enjoy time off, not having to support workers till you go down with the ship...
> I saw first hand for one of the guys I worked for..he spent more than he had, good cash flow coming in and he spent it all and then some thinking it would never end..then the housing market crashed and all he did was new houses in the end, he burned all his bridges with contractors he use todo renovations and service work with, so he lost all that end of the business, I left for greener pastures before that. He went from 4 or more crews down to him and a helper...just remember the toes you step on today are connected to the ass you may have to kiss next week...and he stepped on alot of toes...


That's was well put my friend !! What the real irony in that whole period of time in the 90's and early 2000's, was my wife and I are not spenders. We had a great goal in mind, we had it planned down to the penny. It would have been 2014. Sell everything, and go back to where she was born and raised, and I lived there for quite a long time after high school. About as far north in this country you can go. We have 52 acres about 10 minutes from the northern boarder in Maine ! I was 55 and we would have been financially set. Had everything continued through, with work. Then that great point in 2008, when it was a snowball going downhill. You are right in all your points on how to deal with a situation like that. I should have cut the crew, at the same pace work started to drop off. I only had 3 contractors, that did big time upper end jobs. The area is a commuter town for Wall Streeters. They had to spend it or give it to Uncle Sam. So they put in their homes. Did a kitchen where she left the 1910 windows, three outside walls, four car garage underneath. She wanted radiant !! You can imagine the sleepless nights on that one. Worked out Ok though !! Cost for the entire kitchen was over $250K !!! For a kitchen !! She didn't cook ! After the jobs, not quite that ridiculous started getting less and less, I was lucky because we did do a lot of repair work. Had two, sometimes three guys, full time repair work. The other three (or four at times) did the bigger reno's. Yea, I did keep them to long ! Eat up a big part of our dream and goal. The Market took care of the rest !! Lived off repair work for 2-3 years, till it started to come back. The contractors had made their millions and split to their homes down the shore, or where ever. Me, and my son, were lugging about 30' of 4" cast iron building drain up a flight of stairs yesterday. Still make good money. Just nothing left of retirement. Or should I say, enough to make our dream come true !


----------

